# 1969 gto cowl mesh chicken wire screen



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Anybody know the size of these 4 screws for the mesh screen. They have a big washer 4 of them. Anybody have them I will buy within reason price! Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I should have a set of 4 originals in a jar I can check tonite


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

What do you want for them ? PayPal ?
Are they the screws that hold down the chicken wire cowl screen?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

12.50 shipped
yup real deal from a 69 convertible I just parted out
pay a pal friends n family to

scott
68gto
@ comcast.net
its my email also

I have lots of original hardware from over a dozen 68 -9 's I have parted out
its also my email for sending shipping info or requests

thanks
Scott


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Scott thanks a lot and I will be in touch I might need some stuff .


----------

